# My black tail cribo pair (Drymarchon Melanurus)



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

I have just started pairing these again so hopefully I get some more babies, last year I paired them in early October but the temperatures have dropped significantly in my reptile room so I've decided to pop them together abit early this year. 

Rick P


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rickpellen said:


> View attachment 367689
> 
> View attachment 367688
> 
> ...


Saw pairs of those for sale at the last ERAC show at Barleylands farm, Billericay.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Rick, the female hatchling from you is doing great. I’m looking forward to breeding these in a few years time. Amazing species.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> Saw pairs of those for sale at the last ERAC show at Barleylands farm, Billericay.


I went to that show, they belonged to Geoff clarke


----------



## vbnhgted (4 mo ago)

wow


----------

